# Trump is the GOP nominee



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is offical now.

Despite most people thinking it was an impossible scenario, Donald Trump is the Republican nominee for President.

The primaries were bizarre, and the convention has been a dull, boring affair of mix ups and unknown speakers.

The convention hall has been emptying out during prime time, before many of the speakers take the stage.

Even Trump went home to New York.

Clinton still has to choose her VP and the Democratic convention is up next, but it can't possibly be as dismal an affair as this one.

This is the most boring convention I believe I have ever seen, and it looks to me that delegates are resigned to having Donald Trump as the nominee knowing they have no chance to win.

Maybe the raucous, energetic Trump supporters on the campaign trail aren't the delegates at the convention, because it sure is a muted gathering absent any fervor or zeal.

With the Presidency goes the Supreme Court appointments and probably another 8 years of Democrats in the White House.

Sad days for the party of Abraham Lincoln, but as one long time Republican said it.........."We had 4 years to come up with a nominee and if this is the best we could do we don't deserve to win".


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

sags said:


> Sad days for the party of Abraham Lincoln, but as one long time Republican said it.........."We had 4 years to come up with a nominee and if this is the best we could do we don't deserve to win".


Trump ran against a pretty weak field of candidates in the primaries:
- Jeb Bush - bad last name
- Ted Cruz - looks like Herman Munster
- John Kasich - mean guy pretending to be nice
- Chris Christie - bridgegate
- Marco Rubio - awkwaaaard
- Ben Carson - was trying to sell his book
- Rand Paul - in the wrong party
- Carly Fiorini - promised to do for America what she did for Hewlett Packard
- Rick Santorum - 40 years too late
- Mike Huckabee - 70 years too late
- Jim Gilmore - Jim who?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

What's wrong with "Your Fired" Donald Trump becoming President? At least we may not hear too much double talk? 
and I'm sure that his presidential White House speech writers will make sure there are no "perceived or interpreted" gaffs in his speeches (ya sure) , and I'm sure he will still try to speak his mind when it comes to Hispanics, Mexicans and Muslims. 

Then again..his wife #3 (Melania) seems to prefer plagiarizing speeches made by others (Michelle Obama), so maybe we may here some recycled speeches from "the Donald" himself when the time comes to make those all important speeches of who he is as the leader of the most powerful country in the world.

Maybe he may even try to take on some form of gun control?..(fat chance of that).

If he makes it to become Pres. The White House will become more a a media circus than it has ever been.

He will parade his children Ivanka, Tffany, ( <- raving beauties they are), and Eric, Donald Jr and Barron, before the world... and perhaps the Kardashians will finally fade away from being always being exposed on social media.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

The simple lifted words was totally intentional, just like Turkey's coup, lol.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Trump is not here to win the presidency, he is here to destroy the corrupt process, lose the election, call it rigged, badger Hilary all the way, build his brand and go on a perpetual speaking circuit. 

Democrats have the same problem with a candidate no body likes. Men wont vote for Hilary. And Bernie supporters will have to prostate themselves and vote for her.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

olivaw said:


> Trump ran against a pretty weak field of candidates in the primaries:
> - Jeb Bush - bad last name
> - Ted Cruz - looks like Herman Munster
> - John Kasich - mean guy pretending to be nice
> ...


Yea, of that list I would have to go with Jeb Bush, although I thought Rubio could have done better if he had attacked Trump from the outset and never let off. He was the only one who tried.......but then backed off for some reason.

The others played patty cake with Trump and he destroyed them one at a time, with his nicknames etc.

Trump won't find it so easy with Clinton. The Democrats are already putting out political ad after political ad that are very funny and entertaining but mock Trump while doing it.

I think it is obvious that Clinton has some very, very good Hollywood types working in the background on her Twitter account and advertising. It is really effective and good...........while being funny.

Check out Clinton's Twitter account. Unfortunately in Canada, we don't see any of the ads they have been rolling out.

https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^s erp|twgr^author


----------



## mutzy (Jul 26, 2010)

Hard to believe people falling for the telemarketing scams, but watching people line up behind Trump who
did nothing but run scams all his life (maybe the biggest one yet to come) I find it hard to believe there
are that many gullible people. P.T. Barnum said it first but W. C. Fields said it best "There's a sucker born ever minute"


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Interesting to listen to the division within the Texas delegation this morning, as Ted Cruz explained his position.

The Republicans got burned with the pledge to support the eventual nominee. 

They thought the nominee would be someone other than Trump and were worried about him splintering the vote by launching an independent campaign.

The pledge was intended to keep Trump in line and it turned out the other way around.

Trump has turned the Republican Party on it's head this election.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

sags said:


> I think it is obvious that Clinton has some very, very good Hollywood types working in the background on her Twitter account and advertising. It is really effective and good...........while being funny.
> 
> Check out Clinton's Twitter account. Unfortunately in Canada, we don't see any of the ads they have been rolling out.
> 
> https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^s erp|twgr^author


What a surprise, Hollywood is liberal. :highly_amused:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mutzy said:


> I find it hard to believe there
> are that many gullible people. P.T. Barnum said it first but W. C. Fields said it best "There's a sucker born ever minute"


That's why in the US, there is the popular vote (for suckers born every minute) and the Electoral College...which is *supposed to be* some kind of protection for the US from selecting the wrong candidate becoming president. 

Didn't work in the case of George W (Dubya) Bush...they still managed to squeeze him in on the pretext of a vote recount in Florida..home of his brother Jeb Bush. Fixed? You be the judge on that,but I think it was done on purpose, because the
powers that be wanted a "hawk" in the presidents chair that they could influence easily, rather than democrat Al Gore that
wasn't that easy to convince on going to war..maybe global warming.

Getting rid of regional dictator Saddam was the worst thing they could have done..now we have a destabilized ME and ISIS to
deal with. 

Choosing the wrong candidate for leader can destabilise the US and the world as we all know from the invasion of Iraq under false pretences of WMD.

Now, I'm sure lots of the elite that hold the power in Washington wished they hadn't elected him.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

No one should vote for Hillary she is the worst candidate ever and a known crook. On Trump we really don't know and we could get the best president, the worst president then repeat back and forth over his term if elected.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> - Jeb Bush - bad last name


 it would be funny if our "clown" wouldn't become PM because of "good last name"


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> it would be funny if our "clown" wouldn't become PM because of "good last name"


If Justin Trudeau could run for president, he'd have an excellent chance of winning. They love him in America, and it's not because of his name.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

Americans also can't get enough of the Kardashians.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

olivaw said:


> If Justin Trudeau could run for president, he'd have an excellent chance of winning. They love him in America, and it's not because of his name.



SNS
do u think we should get ready to invade?
catch em in a moment of weak disarray
it'll be too late if hillary wins
the iron must be struck now

er ... sorry


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> SNS
> do u think we should get ready to invade?
> catch em in a moment of weak disarray
> it'll be too late if hillary wins
> ...


How very Canadian, invade a country and say "sorry" for doing it.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

olivaw said:


> ...They love him in America, and it's not because of his name.


They only love him because they see him as young, personable, and good-looking. With their horror of socialism, they wouldn't vote for him if he could and would run for president.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

olivaw said:


> If Justin Trudeau could run for president, he'd have an excellent chance of winning. They love him in America, and it's not because of his name.


For sure, you are correct. Americans love dim-witted celebrities with trust funds. He's practically our version of a Kardashian.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Karen said:


> They only love him because they see him as young, personable, and good-looking. With their horror of socialism, they wouldn't vote for him if he could and would run for president.



idk americans do have unusual voting habits. In 1960 they elected a relatively unknown senator named john fitzgerald kennedy because he was so young, personable & good-looking that he won the national TV kitchen debate with tricky dick nixon.

then in 2008 another relatively unknown senator was elected because most voters thought he was so young, personable & good-looking, although his wife Michelle, at the time, famously described his ears as jug ears to the media.


.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Koogie said:


> For sure, you are correct. Americans love dim-witted celebrities with trust funds. He's practically our version of a Kardashian.


:biggrin:



> They only love him because they see him as young, personable, and good-looking. With their horror of socialism, they wouldn't vote for him if he could and would run for president.


 Obviously  , some Americans told me that our Conservatives more socialists than their Democrats 



> “I think there are a lot of people in Washington D.C. that have a political crush on Justin Trudeau,” said Matt Browne, senior fellow at the Centre for American Progress.





> The new poll of U.S. residents, conducted exclusively for Global News, found that 68 per cent correctly named Trudeau as Canada’s prime minister from a list of six possible contenders..Twelve per cent of respondents named the infamous “Pierre Poutine,” a pseudonym given to the person behind misleading robocalls during the 2011 election, as Canada’s leader..


http://globalnews.ca/news/2566869/m...bout-trudeau-washington-d-c-visit-ipsos-poll/

Americans also like Alex Ovechkin, but doubt they would like him as a POTUS


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trudeau could run for both countries. The Americans could sure use some of our "sunny ways".


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This is the GOP nominee.........discussed on John Oliver's record breaking video segment (100 million views)

http://time.com/4277790/john-oliver-donald-drumpf-records/

Donald Drumpf ? Take off eh ? That sounds too weird eh .


----------

